# Let's See Those Aussies!



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So I have become completely enamoured with Australian Shepherds and Miniature Australian/American Shepherds, so I would very much like to see pictures please


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok he isn't my aussie but he is gorgeous  he's my mom's boyfriend's and his name is Sparky. He's a blue merle aussie and here are some pictures


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry it's a tad bit blurry, we can't keep her to stay still, especially when the lake is right near her!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oooh I love this thread idea. 

Most likely my favorite photo of him. Shows part of his personality so well. The serious working dog mode personality. lol


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Always happy to oblige. I take an unhealthy amount of photos of my dogs. ;-)


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

A few more..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

My Thorne as a puppy, Hes now 4 mnths old, and very chilled. Need to upload new pics off my camera when Im home 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

my friends Aussie Socks


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## aussielove (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh I love seeing aussie pics! Im getting my pup soon and while I'm glad I'll have time to prepare I can't stinking stand to wait!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pepper!
Blue Merle Australian Shepherd with tan points. 

















































He'll be 11 in January. Best. Dog. Breed. Ever.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My merley monster man









































My Old lady

















My crazy hooligan


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And some group shots


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

ommggg I want all the colors. I would love for my next aussie to be a red merle or a red tri or a black tri. Or maybe I'll get another blue merle. hahah. 

Ammy:













As always Keechak and Damon's mom I love looking at your pups!


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> ommggg I want all the colors. I would love for my next aussie to be a red merle or a red tri or a black tri. Or maybe I'll get another blue merle. hahah.
> 
> Ammy:
> 
> ...


I just love your girl. She is stunning. As for color, if I'm able to choose, I REALLY want a black bi. Maybe someday.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jmc1985 said:


> I just love your girl. She is stunning. As for color, if I'm able to choose, I REALLY want a black bi. Maybe someday.


Well this one isn't a MAS, but I think you might still appreciate it! This is my Hawkeye's younger 3/4 sister, Trinity. She is an ASCA Champion.


























She visit's a lot

















And these are Hawkeye and Trinity's Mother and Grandmother. Their mother is the Red Bi(shown at 10 years old) and their Grandmother is the Black Bi(shown at 13 years old).









OH and here is a picture of Trinity with her grandmother just for kicks, they are generational twins!


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

there aren't enough photos in this thread D:



I looove aussies! 
Seriously considering getting one, one day lol

Also, Ammy is gorgeous! I love that dog soo much :3


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Not a black bi, but my little girl is a red bi!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Everyone's pictures are so adorable. I think I will always have an aussie for the rest of my life.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Royce, really wish I had some better photos!!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

upendi'smommy said:


> Not a black bi, but my little girl is a red bi!


Im starting to think your stalking me . haha, Aussieboard, facebook, now here..... As always Cara is just beautiful!!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

been holding off because she was not officially mine yet, but now allow me to introduce Paisley, she is an 18 month old female Aussie and my new pack member


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Well this one isn't a MAS, but I think you might still appreciate it! This is my Hawkeye's younger 3/4 sister, Trinity. She is an ASCA Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of them are gorgeous! She reminds me a lot of two of mine's dam.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

JMC thanks for the compliments! I think I've seen your pups on the FB page  I love your red merle, I want one so bad! It'd be hard to convince the fiancee to get 3 dogs though . What breeder did you get your guys from?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

What's the difference in temperament between BC and Aussies?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

SDRRanger said:


> What's the difference in temperament between BC and Aussies?


BC- stalky

Aussie- bouncy

I've heard it put this way: To aussies nothing is serious and to BCs everything is serious.

I find Aussies much louder, much bouncier (thought depends on lines). BCs are often much drivier and more prone to some really weird obsessive quirks. I prefer BCs by quite a bit in general though I also quite like Aussies.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> BC- stalky
> 
> Aussie- bouncy
> 
> ...


I was trying to think of a way to put it and you nailed it. lol. Bouncy and Stalker. 
Your right though, Aussies think everything is a fun game, and all the BCs i've been around nothing was a game, even ball playing was a serious matter. lol.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

that's true, all the aussie's I've met have been really goofy. BC's are super serious, I prefer goofy aussies. I also think aussie's can be a little more stubborn than BC's, because sometimes when you're trying to teach them stuff they just want to play, and they won't focus.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> JMC thanks for the compliments! I think I've seen your pups on the FB page  I love your red merle, I want one so bad! It'd be hard to convince the fiancee to get 3 dogs though . What breeder did you get your guys from?


You probably have - I love them so I tend to over share their photos everywhere lol. They came from a joint breeding between Snake River Mini's in Lewiston ID and Chandrea Farms in Newport WA. Where's your girl from? I love her bushy tail - is it a pain to keep clean?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> BC- stalky
> 
> Aussie- bouncy
> 
> ...


Very good description of stalker and bouncy. However some Aussie's do know how to be serious. I know many Aussie's and aussie owners around here (granted most are working lines). When they are given a job to do, they are very serious about it. 

When Jasper and Annabelle (local Aussie I am training to herd) get to working, nothing will break that concentration and "must work" drive.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

I love this thread! Aussies are so beautiful, love looking at pictures of them


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> that's true, all the aussie's I've met have been really goofy. BC's are super serious, I prefer goofy aussies. I also think aussie's can be a little more stubborn than BC's, because sometimes when you're trying to teach them stuff they just want to play, and they won't focus.


Oh my I feel you here. I know Royce is smart, I just know it it, but I can't get him to focus for anything, so frustrating.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

game of fetch at the park showed me the BC Aussie difference. . lol Happy, serious stalking chasing the ball, Paisley lying in wait till Happy got half way, dashed out grabbed the ball.....all things that's Misty (BC) used to do.. but rather then bring me the ball like Misty did (and she was pretty darn dorky about it) she started dancing around like a ferret.....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> game of fetch at the park showed me the BC Aussie difference. . lol Happy, serious stalking chasing the ball, Paisley lying in wait till Happy got half way, dashed out grabbed the ball.....all things that's Misty (BC) used to do.. but rather then bring me the ball like Misty did (and she was pretty darn dorky about it) she started dancing around like a ferret.....


hehehe THAT is my favorite thing to see, that little dance they do. Every time I see it I fall in love with the breed all over again.  And excellent description of the action, that's always what I called it as well.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> hehehe THAT is my favorite things to see, that little dace they do. Every time I see it I fall in love with the breed all over again.  And excellent description of the action, that's always what I called it as well.


Haha, ferret Ha, I never thought of that, I just always call it his bunny hop, but it is actually just like a ferret


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So much cuteness! Keep 'em coming!!

That ferret description is hilarious. I think an AS would be a good breed for me  A sense of humor is a MUST for my dogs 

Also, the Mini Aussie breeder I have been in touch with was expecting a litter this weekend. She was going to email me with pics and updates. Saturday night there were still no pups but fingers crossed that there were pups in the last two days! I'm not getting one from this litter, but I am waiting for her next litter (next year), or even the one after that


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

PUPPIES ARE HERE. They were born yesterday. Blue merles and black tris


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jmc1985 said:


> You probably have - I love them so I tend to over share their photos everywhere lol. They came from a joint breeding between Snake River Mini's in Lewiston ID and Chandrea Farms in Newport WA. Where's your girl from? I love her bushy tail - is it a pain to keep clean?


I got her from a BYB before I knew such a thing existed, we got her for free because of all of her white and the breeder couldn't guarantee how well she'd be able to hear. We're really lucky, all the other aussie's I've seen with white heads have been deaf, maybe we were lucky because her parents were a merle and tri, and all the other white aussie's I've seen have been double merle. 

I live in Moscow, ID, a stone's throw away from Lewiston! (We go there to shop a lot, haha). I am trying to keep future breeders in mind for another aussie down the road. Her tail is the easiest part to keep clean, haha! She's so white it makes it difficult, and I can't just give her a 20 min bath now like when she was a puppy. It's pretty much an hour-hour and half process. Which reminds me I need to give her a bath...sigh. haha.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My mini is all work and no play. It is a constant pacing about what he can herd for me. Fynn is all about bringing the horses in or out for me.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

I don't have an Aussie but I think they are such lovely and very clever dogs, also the photos on here are stunning.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I keep looking into Mini Americans now. Gee thanks. 

So. pretty.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Not my Aussie... but one from daycare who I am in love with. Her name is Shadow. She reminds me a lot of how Lunetta would have been like if she'd grown up with me... Maybe someday.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I keep looking into Mini Americans now. Gee thanks.
> 
> So. pretty.


You look like the type of owner the MAS needs more of. So. You're welcome. ;-)


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> I got her from a BYB before I knew such a thing existed, we got her for free because of all of her white and the breeder couldn't guarantee how well she'd be able to hear. We're really lucky, all the other aussie's I've seen with white heads have been deaf, maybe we were lucky because her parents were a merle and tri, and all the other white aussie's I've seen have been double merle.
> 
> I live in Moscow, ID, a stone's throw away from Lewiston! (We go there to shop a lot, haha). I am trying to keep future breeders in mind for another aussie down the road. Her tail is the easiest part to keep clean, haha! She's so white it makes it difficult, and I can't just give her a 20 min bath now like when she was a puppy. It's pretty much an hour-hour and half process. Which reminds me I need to give her a bath...sigh. haha.


Very close! I grew up in Spokane, WA. A bit further but still pretty close! BYB or not she is lovely. There was a girl similar to Ammy in the same litter as my Riot and Murphy. The only mismark of the bunch and had a Merle dad and a black bi mom. No hearing/sight issues either. 

I do not envy you having to keep all that white clean! I've found that dogs with snowy white fur tend to be attracted to dirt for some reason...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

just too add some more Paisley


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> just too add some more Paisley


Great shot!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, Miss Bugs! Paisley has symmetrical pink nose freckles! *swoon*

Gyp is half Aussie, but I tend to refer to her BC side because she favors the BC personality. She *looks* very different from the BCs in our agility class, though. They're finer boned and have waaay less poof.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly I prefer the body shape and fur of border collies, but I don't think I could handle them (I have found they are way drivier than Aussies, and way too serious for me).

Anyway so much cuteness! Keep the photos coming please


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is how a MAS chews on a bone:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jmc1985 said:


> This is how a MAS chews on a bone:


Hehehe too cute!! Do you find that MAS are generally very goofy/playful?


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Hehehe too cute!! Do you find that MAS are generally very goofy/playful?


Yes, but it's different than say how a lab is goofy and playful if that makes sense. There always seems to be more focus and drive behind it. That seems very common with the herding breeds I've been around though.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy's fall pictures


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> Ammy's fall pictures


Hahaha her face is priceless in this photo!

Ammy's so gorgeous. I really love her body shape and tail. She looks much slimmer than most of the Aussies I've seen.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know why but Lark finds running into Hawkeye to be so much fun,










But sometimes payback is a bitch...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a few from a show all the way back in January 

Disgruntled Aussie









Happy Aussie









Ear Flop/Flowing Haired Aussie









High Flying Aussie


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha her face is priceless in this photo!
> 
> Ammy's so gorgeous. I really love her body shape and tail. She looks much slimmer than most of the Aussies I've seen.


That might be because her coat hasn't come in all the way so she's not nearly as fluffy as some others right now! Also she's such a picky eater sighhh. She's an okay weight now but sometimes it's a struggle to get her to eat.

But maybe she also just has a delicate feminine figure


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Keechak said:


> I don't know why but Lark finds running into Hawkeye to be so much fun,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is quite possibly the funniest series of pics ever lol


----------

